# B&E say SPRING!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you for all the prayers this past week for my Grandfather. Truly appreciated and looks like he will be home today! Hopefully he and my Grandmother will visit NJ in May if all goes well.

I pulled off Easter despite everything that was going on. It was a beautiful day and the pups loved the warm sunshine. Here are some pics of B&E's Easter playfest!



















Emma! Come! (Gosh how I wish this one was zoomed.....she is mid air!)









Another I wish was zoomed! Darn it! 









Ok Benny your turn! Benny! Come!









Hmm....let's try that again. Benny! Come!









Good boy!


And one of my Mom and I w/the fluffs. Thank you again for all the prayers from my family and I!









Hope you all had a wonderful Easter weekend. 

xoxo Tam, Ben & Em xoxo

PS....one more just for fun!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

tammy those r beautiful , ur fluffs as always gorgeous , and tammy the shot w u and ur mom , she is stunning !!!! u both are u look like sisters , loved seeing these ! very glad ur gramps seems to be getting better , prayers will continue !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - I already saw these pix on FB and it made my day!! What beautiful shots of all of you. I adore that first picture of Benny and Emma and the action shots. :wub::wub: And the photo of you and your mom is so gorgeous. I see where you get your beautiful looks from. Happy that you all had Easter together and beyond delighted that your grandfather's coming home. :chili::chili:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Tammy, wonderful easter pics of your beloved fluffs B&E! I love to see 'flying malts', Lol!

Great shots of them even though you zoomed! 

Really like the photo of you and your mom! Liza is totally right, you look like sisters! :happy:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> tammy those r beautiful , ur fluffs as always gorgeous , and tammy the shot w u and ur mom , she is stunning !!!! u both are u look like sisters , loved seeing these ! very glad ur gramps seems to be getting better , prayers will continue !


 Thank you Liza! :wub::wub:


Snowbody said:


> Tammy - I already saw these pix on FB and it made my day!! What beautiful shots of all of you. I adore that first picture of Benny and Emma and the action shots. :wub::wub: And the photo of you and your mom is so gorgeous. I see where you get your beautiful looks from. Happy that you all had Easter together and beyond delighted that your grandfather's coming home. :chili::chili:


 Next time you come over you'll have to meet her Sue. You would just adore my Mother! Thank you!


Alexa said:


> Tammy, wonderful easter pics of your beloved fluffs B&E! I love to see 'flying malts', Lol!
> 
> Great shots of them even though you zoomed!
> 
> ...


 Thanks Alexandra....I love hte flying malt pic too! Just wish it was closer so you could see Emma's feet off the ground. hehe!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sooooo cute! My favorites are always pictures of Maltese running. It makes me think of them as so free spirited! :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

The babies are sooo cute!!!!! Love the pics Tammy!!! They put a smile on my face!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my! beautiful pups and beautiful Mommy's :heart:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

That last picture of you and your mother holding the fluffs is BEAUTIFUL, Tammy!  I loved the rest of the photos of Benny and Emma too  they look so nicely groomed. thanks for sharing these lovely photos!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What beautiful pics Tammy. I think the pups are enjoying the wind in their hair.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tammy I am so thankful to God, I'm so happy your grandpa will be home today. I have kept him in my prayers and you as well. You made my day.
You and your mom are beautiful, you look so much alike.
I loved looking at the pictures of Benny and Emma, they reminded me of skin kids looking for Easter eggs:biggrin::heart: only cuter:smootch::tender:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Tammy, i'm so glad your grandfather is doing better!:heart:
love the beautiful pics!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wonderful pics Tammy!!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

All the pics are great, Tammy! I love flying balls of white fluff, but my favorite by far is the family photo - you and your mom are not only beautiful, but very photogenic.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I also enjoyed all your pictures on FB earlier today, they are such fun pics!!! And I swear your mom isn't old enough to be your mom....was she 5 when she had you?? :w00t: Is she coming to the party????


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

So, so, SO ADORABLE! Great pictures Tammy! <3


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh I LOVE B&E photos!!! 

I'm so glad your grandfather is coming home!!! Tammy- you and your mother are stunning- just so beautiful!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

SugarBob62 said:


> Sooooo cute! My favorites are always pictures of Maltese running. It makes me think of them as so free spirited! :wub:


I totally agree! Flying malts are so fun! 


Krystal said:


> The babies are sooo cute!!!!! Love the pics Tammy!!! They put a smile on my face!!!


 Thanks sweetie!


silverhaven said:


> Oh my! beautiful pups and beautiful Mommy's :heart:


 :wub::wub:


yeagerbum said:


> That last picture of you and your mother holding the fluffs is BEAUTIFUL, Tammy!  I loved the rest of the photos of Benny and Emma too  they look so nicely groomed. thanks for sharing these lovely photos!


Thank you!!! 


Maglily said:


> What beautiful pics Tammy. I think the pups are enjoying the wind in their hair.


 I was tempted to put Emma's hair in a snooki puff that day Bren, but it never would have held up with that wind LOL!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Tammy I am so thankful to God, I'm so happy your grandpa will be home today. I have kept him in my prayers and you as well. You made my day.
> You and your mom are beautiful, you look so much alike.
> I loved looking at the pictures of Benny and Emma, they reminded me of skin kids looking for Easter eggs:biggrin::heart: only cuter:smootch::tender:


 You are the sweetest Paula. Such a special person! Truly I'm blessed to know you. Thank you so much. XO


mfa said:


> Tammy, i'm so glad your grandfather is doing better!:heart:
> love the beautiful pics!!:wub::wub:


 XOXO Florence. Thank you!


Maisie and Me said:


> Wonderful pics Tammy!!!!:wub::wub:


 :wub::wub:


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> All the pics are great, Tammy! I love flying balls of white fluff, but my favorite by far is the family photo - you and your mom are not only beautiful, but very photogenic.


 AWW thanks Linda! 


The A Team said:


> I also enjoyed all your pictures on FB earlier today, they are such fun pics!!! And I swear your mom isn't old enough to be your mom....was she 5 when she had you?? :w00t: Is she coming to the party????


 She was 10 when she had me LOL! She has a BIG birthday coming up this October. I"ll give you a hint. Starts with a 6 ends with a 0. :w00t: 
I'm not sure if she'll make it the party. If I end up going in on the house rental she'll probably sit this one out. One day soon though you have to meet her. She's the most fun!


gibbert said:


> So, so, SO ADORABLE! Great pictures Tammy! <3


 Thanks Heidi chica!


iheartbisou said:


> oh I LOVE B&E photos!!!
> 
> I'm so glad your grandfather is coming home!!! Tammy- you and your mother are stunning- just so beautiful!!


 Thanks Andrea xoxo


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

such happy pictures. so sweet. 
thank you for sharing those beautiful sweet babies with us.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

beautiful pictures :wub:
I love the picture of you and your mother :wub:
thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wonderful pics... I think I'm in love with Benny, don't tell Alving though.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

HEINI said:


> such happy pictures. so sweet.
> thank you for sharing those beautiful sweet babies with us.


 Thanks sweets! Hugs to you and Heini boy!!!! 


fleurdelys said:


> beautiful pictures :wub:
> I love the picture of you and your mother :wub:
> thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


:wub: Thank you!!! 


mary-anderson said:


> Wonderful pics... I think I'm in love with Benny, don't tell Alving though.


 LOL we have a Benny fan! Thank you Mary! It's so funny.....some people are "in love" with Emma....others are "in love" with Benny. Even our extended family....they all a favorite. :wub::wub: Me though....I love them both! They are such a pair. I just love them!


----------

